# Heads up for Captain America fans:Easter eggs placed in 2 DVD titles



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

The following link will take you to an article from yahoo,explaining and even showing fans of Captain America where to spot two "easter eggs".There was one placed in the "Iron Man" film/DVD.
The other "easter egg" was placed in the upcoming release (10/21/08) of "The Incredible Hulk" on DVD.It was cut from the film shown in theaters this summer.

http://movies.yahoo.com/feature/captainamerica_blog.html

Speaking of the Captain America film,"The First Avenger:Captain America" is slated for a May 2011 theatrical release.


----------

